# 4 - 20 mA Messen



## Stift1802 (6 September 2008)

Hallo hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich mir ein günstiges Messinstrument zum Messen von 4 - 20 mA Signalen bauen kann???

Gruß Stift



*ACK*


----------



## august123 (6 September 2008)

messen, und wie anzeigen? Mit einer Skala oder wie?


----------



## Hoyt (6 September 2008)

Hallo

Wenn die Anzeige in mA sein soll, dann ....  http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=130435

Brauchst nur noch ein kleines Gehäuse und eine 9V Batterie

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## august123 (7 September 2008)

alternativ ein 5€ Billig- Multimeter...


----------



## Sockenralf (7 September 2008)

Hallo,

oder die (neue) mA-Stromzange von Fluke



MfG


----------

